

One year ago today, AT&T's president promised iPhone tethering "soon." - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/11/06/iphone-tethering-on-att-one-year-and-counting/

======
dstorrs
At Anticipation, I had my iPhone tethered throughout the con, and it worked
great. (See here for directions: <http://tinyurl.com/n26g4k>) Furthermore, as
far as AT&T was concerned, I hadn't been transmitting any data--I checked that
very specifically with an AT&T rep on the second or third day of the day.

Note that my phone is not jailbroken. Unfortunately, I allowed the phone to
update itself and it wiped out the new network profile that enables this. I
need to reinstall it.

------
agotterer
AT&T can barely keep up with providing phone service at this point. I highly
doubt they have the bandwidth to support tethering. The network cant handle
anymore load.

